
Robots Will Steal Our Jobs, but They'll Give Us New Ones - gpresot
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/robots-will-steal-jobs-theyll-give-us-new-ones/
======
nitin_flanker

        “The rate of change matters,” Gownder says. “We must keep our eyes open.”
    

This sentence takes me back to the square zero and shouts "robots will eat
fucking jobs"

